# Foam cutting knifes



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

What foam cutting knife are you using. I found several around $40 on Amazon. Only looking to do small building modeling with green foam from Lowe's


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i don't know about the 'store bought' ones, bur I made one for a lot less than that..
two feet of nichrome wire, a light dimmer, and a transformer on top of an old piece of melamine..

not very fancy, but did all the foam work for a 16' x 16 layout, some up to eight inches high..

if you buy one, for convenience get a ripping guide so that you can cut, say two or three inches with some repeatability, and accuracy .

a 'hot wire' cutter of any type sure does come in handy


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a mini-hacksaw for cuts, and a Sur-form rasp for shaping.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I am going for the Cardboard Plaster method due to my obsession of doing unconventional building methods for the fun of it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> I use a mini-hacksaw for cuts, and a Sur-form rasp for shaping.


^^
This! 


I also use a Sheetrock saw, it works the same but has a sharp point for starting cuts in the middle of the foam.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Colorado1445 said:


> I am going for the Cardboard Plaster method due to my obsession of doing unconventional building methods for the fun of it.


Funny. Cardboard strips and plaster is about as conventional as it gets. You could call it retro.

Extruded foam panels are the "newfangled" method.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Funny. Cardboard strips and plaster is about as conventional as it gets. You could call it retro.
> 
> Extruded foam panels are the "newfangled" method.


Oh... 

I thought it was unconventional due to the popularity of foam. Well...


----------

